# 3-Way SLI - how many PCIe slots left?



## Zapador (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi.

I'm going to get an Asus Rampage IV Extreme and fit 3x 680s on there.







I will be watercooling the 680s so my question is...

Can I use any of the black PCIe slots?
Or will the only free slot be the 4th red at the bottom?

I am fitting a RAID card and preferably also a soundcard, but in case there isn't enough space I would need a USB soundcard.

Thanks.

// Zap


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 16, 2012)

The TRI-SLI bridge is made for the top three slots(@ x16/x8/16). I guess it might be possible to use a different 3-way bridge, so you could use the top-most slot, and then the bottom two red for the cards(@ x16/x8/x8), but what would be required to do so is not in the box.


----------



## Zapador (Jul 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The TRI-SLI bridge is made for the top three slots(@ x16/x8/16). I guess it might be possible to use a different 3-way bridge, so you could use the top-most slot, and then the bottom two red for the cards(@ x16/x8/x8), but what would be required to do so is not in the box.



Just to make sure, by the top three you refer to the red ones, right? So the top black slot isn't used for the SLI.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2012)

water blocks will make all the cards 1 slot. All slots will be usable (as long as the tubing or SLI bridge doesn't cause issues with the fit or removal of some cards.) For what slots the GPUs go into, its just the red ones as far as I know.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 17, 2012)

That motherboard has a close layout too mine... Which is the Gigabyte Sniper 3 




I have 3 GTX 680's in SLI water cooling right now. If you look at the pic of my system below*(You can just barley see the PCIe x1 slots).* It looks like it just maybe possible but it will be a very close fit. As long as the card you are installing does not have a back plate or screws that are sticking up to high it just may work.* (Granted these are different boards so I am not guaranteeing it but it looks like it just might be able to be done.)* Hope this helps.
**Edit* I looked again at my setup..... Actually if you are going to use reference cards it will not work. The reason is....because there are two DVI ports on the front of the card that are stacked one on top of each other. Which would mean you can not use that slot in between unless you will be using a non reference GTX 680 design. The only slot you will be able to use is that last slot.*


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2012)

Zapador said:


> Just to make sure, by the top three you refer to the red ones, right? So the top black slot isn't used for the SLI.



No, it's not. You should be using the red slots.

You migth want to consider the ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Champion. I'm using it now with three AMD cards, and it has allowed me to have a slot separating the cards from each other:

View attachment 47777


IF you need to, I can check the slot config with htis board too...I'll have a review on it live in a couple of weeks. It did come with two separate Tri-SLI bridges.


----------



## Zapador (Jul 17, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> **Edit* I looked again at my setup..... Actually if you are going to use reference cards it will not work. The reason is....because there are two DVI ports on the front of the card that are stacked one on top of each other. Which would mean you can not use that slot in between unless you will be using a non reference GTX 680 design. The only slot you will be able to use is that last slot.*




So true, lol... I've been so concerned with the slots and spacing between them, that I completely forgot about the double-slot backplate which obviously makes it impossible to use any slots but the last one.

So USB soundcard for me so theres space for the RAID 

Huge thanks to all of you!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> No, it's not. You should be using the red slots.
> 
> You migth want to consider the ASRock Fatal1ty X79 Champion. I'm using it now with three AMD cards, and it has allowed me to have a slot separating the cards from each other:
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm... What case are you using?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 17, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Hmmm... What case are you using?



Antec P280.  Cheap, and fits EATX boards and longer VGAs no problem! Nine slots out back, as you can see in the picture.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 17, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Antec P280.  Cheap, and fits EATX boards and longer VGAs no problem! Nine slots out back, as you can see in the picture.



Oh nice I didn't even think to look for that case. I noticed it fits longer graphics cards.

I just bought a new case:

COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

It fits up to 12.5'' VGAs however the inside isn't painted black... I decided to go with it anyway because I like cooler master cases.

EDIT: Only 7 slots on the back of my case though.


----------



## radrok (Jul 17, 2012)

The black slot is actually there for 3 way setups but I am not sure if you can use the second red and the black one at the same time, by using the first red plus the black one and the last red you would have the space to fit a soundcard in the 1x slot and the raid on the second red






you should play with the lane simulator in BIOS to see if it is possible


----------



## Zapador (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeh would be nice to play around in BIOS, but I don't have the board yet - currently working on  a custom case design in Illustrator, later gonna test it in Cinema 4D and if it works imma order it and then get the mobo etc. 

Thanks!


----------

